# squabs eating



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

in how many days squabs eat themselves because my pigeons are more tired to gave food to them and had scratches near beek look very sad by seeing them is there any way to make squabs eat by themselves


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they should be eating on their own by 30 days old.. by putting the feed dish in the box or near their nest where they can see the parent birds eating helps them eat earlier and learn from watching the parent birds. you can dip their beaks in the water dish so you can show them where that is as well.


----------

